# controlling algae, black brush algae



## haven (Jan 17, 2013)

I like to control algae the natural way, no chemicals.

Best algae eater (silver flying fox) - YouTube


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice video and nice SAE!! The way I control BBA naturally is with nerite snails. Those are the only other critter that I know of that eat it. I prefer the natural way (like you) VS adding chemicals to the tank.


----------



## haven (Jan 17, 2013)

chipmunk1210 said:


> Nice video and nice SAE!! The way I control BBA naturally is with nerite snails. Those are the only other critter that I know of that eat it. I prefer the natural way (like you) VS adding chemicals to the tank.


Thanks! It's a *Silver Flying Fox* and I do have some trumpet snails also.:fish5:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Best way is through light control.


----------



## haven (Jan 17, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Best way is through light control.


I agree, but my plants need about 10 to 12 hours per day.
I actually leave the lights on about 14 hours each day to grow more algae for these guys.


----------

